# Orlik Golden Sliced.



## Lefty (Jun 5, 2007)

I just picked up a tin of this and I must say it's fantastic! No bite, a little bit of honey sweetness to it. It's a great Virginia/Burley mixture, and burns great out of the tin. And the price is right.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I have a tin, perhaps time to open it.


----------



## Lefty (Jun 5, 2007)

I can't age anything...especially if I've never tried it. If I like it I'll buy it again and buy a couple and let one sit, usually not for long.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Lefty said:


> I can't age anything...especially if I've never tried it. If I like it I'll buy it again and buy a couple and let one sit, usually not for long.


Don't feel too bad, my tin is only 2 months old. Also I've heard this stuff is just fine ROTT.


----------



## BigDaddyJ (Feb 23, 2009)

Yep, this stuff is delicious!


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

I've had a tin of OGS some time ago, it was young and it does need some rest. Its a good straight VA, though the Stokkebye site claims a pinch of Perique is in there (but I can't tell).

It tended to be on mild side, at least when young. You can tell its got potential, maybe a year or two to get settled down. I have a few tins sleeping, I'll let you guys know in 2012 :thumb:


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

The word for this blend is amiable. Some deride it for lacking complexity and depth, but I find it flavorful and relaxing - a perfect blend for continued smokes, or even as an all day smoke. The Virginia and the Burley work together perfectly and it's the easiest flake to fill among all the ones I have. It simply delivers the goods - and the taste - imho.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

This one's been on my "try list" for months, but I still haven't sprung for a tin. I don't know why; it's not like it's expensive.


----------



## Gingerbaker (Jan 5, 2010)

Zeabed said:


> The word for this blend is amiable. Some deride it for lacking complexity and depth, but I find it flavorful and relaxing - a perfect blend for continued smokes, or even as an all day smoke. The Virginia and the Burley work together perfectly and it's the easiest flake to fill among all the ones I have. It simply delivers the goods - and the taste - imho.


That's a great description!:music:

I recently bought a tin of this wonderful tobacco simply because its 100 g tin is one of the few remaining examples of a true printed collectible tin - no glued-on label - and my sister likes old tins.

A very pleasant surprise to find the tobacco inside is a sweet, nutty, mild, honest virginia/burley blend quite unlike anything else I have yet found. Similar to MacBaren's Golden Extra, but much less burley and much milder.

Very happy to have stumbled upon this unassuming but absolutely delightful concoction. Hard to find of late, but I am told that pipesandcigars expects a shipment arriving this week.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Gingerbaker said:


> That's a great description!:music:
> 
> I recently bought a tin of this wonderful tobacco simply because its 100 g tin is one of the few remaining examples of a true printed collectible tin - no glued-on label - and my sister likes old tins.
> 
> ...


Uhhh, guys, OGS is a VA with a dab of Perique - no burley. See manufacturer description:
Villiger Stokkebye International
its "flue ccured" Virginia, nice typo they have (unless thats the Danish spelling) :shocked:


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

RJpuffs said:


> Uhhh, guys, OGS is a VA with a dab of Perique - no burley. See manufacturer description:
> Villiger Stokkebye International
> its "flue ccured" Virginia, nice typo they have (unless thats the Danish spelling) :shocked:


Those guys in Denmark need to get their act together. I just got my first tin of Golden Sliced today and the back of the tin reads:

"This delightful blend is composed of golden and full body Virginia tobaccos with a touch of Burley."


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

Uhhh... I was going by the tin description and what I noticed when I smoked the tin. "A blend of golden, fully ripe virginia and a little burley. Naturally sweet." Contents listed: Burley, Virginia. Also mentioned by several of other reviewers in TR. So you might want to contact TR and alert the reviewers they have been smoking a different blend. Congrats for detecting that little perique. I sure didn't, although it should be there, but in a very small amount, which is good.

Orlik Tobacco Company A/S - Golden Sliced (red) pipe tobacco reviews


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

RJpuffs said:


> ...Stokkebye site claims a pinch of Perique is in there (but I can't tell).





Zeabed said:


> Congrats for detecting that little perique. I sure didn't.


I don't think he was saying *he* could detect it, the perique that is.


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

indigosmoke said:


> I don't think he was saying *he* could detect it, the perique that is.


Oh, in that case I take back that last bit. :typing:


----------



## Gingerbaker (Jan 5, 2010)

RJpuffs said:


> Uhhh, guys, OGS is a VA with a dab of Perique - no burley. See manufacturer description:
> ....
> its "flue ccured" Virginia, nice typo they have (unless thats the Danish spelling)


Well, I went by tobaccco reviews, which says burley. On the back of my tin all it mentions is Virginia!

Then I found this on-line at Smoking Safari:



> This morning I finally got around to trying Orlik Golden Sliced tobacco. In 2002, Peter Stokkebbye visited our shop to give a presentation on his tobaccos. As we were chatting afterwards, I asked Peter what his favorite tobacco. He responded by producing a half-empty tin of Orlik, rolling a slice into a ball, stuffing it into his pipe, and lighting up! I ordered some for the shop but I never got around to trying it.
> 
> Here is the Manufacturer Description:
> 
> This delightful blend is composed of golden and full body Virginia tobaccos with a touch of Burley. A fine natural sweetness in both taste and aroma characterizes Orlik Golden Sliced. The cut is traditional Navy Cut Flake i. e. pressed tobacco and cut into thin slices. Rub the tobacco slices gently before filling your pipe. Made in Denmark.


I don't really care as long as the Orlik folks keep making it the same way!


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

indigosmoke said:


> Those guys in Denmark need to get their act together. I just got my first tin of Golden Sliced today and the back of the tin reads:
> 
> "This delightful blend is composed of golden and full body Virginia tobaccos with a touch of Burley."


Hahaha, I just got a tin off a trade with Shuckins and whatdaknow - it DOES say a "touch of burley" on the back. Given their propensity to typos, could it be they mean to print "touch of perique"? Or they ran out of perique and used burley? Or they don't know the difference? Ack! :shocked:


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

OGS has been on the order/try list for a while. But I keep hearing it is much like Hamborger Veermaster, which while a good tobacco, doesn't really make me want to run out and buy it in quantity. Is there any truth to this? I have enjoyed the HV I have on hand, but I don't need a twin to it in the cellar.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Davetopay said:


> OGS has been on the order/try list for a while. But I keep hearing it is much like Hamborger Veermaster, which while a good tobacco, doesn't really make me want to run out and buy it in quantity. Is there any truth to this? I have enjoyed the HV I have on hand, but I don't need a twin to it in the cellar.


I liked OGS much better than Veermaster - of which I've had a young tin and a 10 year old tin. Unfortunately I didn't care for either age on the V. OGS is mellow, somewhat simple, but it hits the spot when you're in the mood for something easy and uncomplicated. I have a few aging, and intend to hit them on the yearly marks. Worth trying, and the price is right.


----------

